# new canadian legislation (OP by northernlights bill C-15)



## Hick (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, here in Canada, the conservative government is try to pass a load of crap call Bill C-15. Essentially, it is a bill that, if passed, will impose mandatory minimum sentencing for even the smallest amount of pot. Get caught growing one plant, 6 months in jail. One gram of bud will also get you six months. Now, is there any country on this planet where mandatory minimum sentencing for marijuana has actually worked? No. Well, it only works in countries that execute people for simple possession. In the states, all mandatory minimum sentencing has done is create criminals where there are none. This just goes to show you that even here in Canada, we have idiots in positions of power. But, if this bill passes, the conservatives will not see another term in office. Or Stephen Harper won't at the very least. The bill has not been made law yet as it needs to go through the senate. In previous years, the senate has supported legalization but could not pass full legalization because of the PM. Hopefully their stance has not changed. They are the only ones who can stop this bill from becoming law.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 15, 2009)

As A Canadian I can't believe this bill has even made it this far, Ever since PC goverment has been in power they been on a power trip trying to bully other parties such as the Liberals to follow there narrow mindedness about a harmless herb! I compare the PC goverment to the Republicans in the states there are both prying into places they don't belong (my home) and say its to protect us for drug dealers and terrorists, which in my opinion is laughable because I no the weed I grow go's to me no one else and definitly not to any Terrorists! I pay my taxes have a Job follow the law (other than the grow), keep out of my home I'm as harmless as they come I think they should spend there money catching real criminals such as rapists and pedofiles! Just my little rant of the day, I hate the PC goverment I hope there's an election this summer or fall so maybe they can be defeated!

                                                         Phatpharmer


 PS. Bill C-15 must be Stopped!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. You can thank Marc Emery for that.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 8, 2009)

i just sent an email to the PM asking why i hope to hear somthing back but who knows


----------



## kaotik (Jul 8, 2009)

i wouldn't hold your breath on getting a (real) email back.. probably just a weak "thank you for you concern" reply some monkey sends automatically.. a government actually listen to its people? c'mon now, let's get serious  

you honestly scared me bumping this thor.. thought maybe it was going through or something.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 8, 2009)

wow, bill c-15 sounds pretty whack


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry didnt mean to scare anyone just thought id bump slash update this thread a little


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 8, 2009)

god i hope they stop that, im planning on moving up there in the Ontario region and thats gonna piss me right off if when i get there 2-3 weeks from now and have to worry bout catching a case for smoking a joint.


----------

